# Transporting puregon?



## katiesue (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi I have 300iu still in box which Im giving to a friend of mine when we meet for dinner altho I cant remember how long I was told it could stay out of the fridge for  . Would it be ok to put the puregon in a cool box with teatowel wrapped round the frozen cool bits iykwim!!  We probably wont be out too long but am worried about it either getting to warm or too cold? Altho in this weather it may even be ok in the boot of the car for a few hours?

Thanks for your help, Kate


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kate,

Puregon can be kept out of the fridge (<25C) for upto 3 months if necessary. If you are transporting it then I'd take it in a coolbag and get it back into a fridge as soon as possible. So long as it's not being kept for use a long time in the future then it should be fine.

Maz x


----------



## katiesue (Oct 13, 2006)

Thank you Maz


----------

